# Messerschmitt Me110



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2015)

Me110F-2 mit FuG 202 Lichtenstein BC NJG 3 Wevelghem Belgium

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2015)

Nice shot! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## stug3 (Feb 13, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Feb 13, 2015)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2015)

Lancenbalza airfield

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 22, 2015)

stug3 said:


> View attachment 284817



evidently the gunner could swivel his seat around to look forward??? those guages and other instruments would do him no good otherwise....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Feb 22, 2015)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 23, 2015)

there are few twin engine ac i would care to fly....but the 110 is one i would love to take for a spin.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 8, 2015)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2015)

Greece Tatoi Airport

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 20, 2015)

Me110F-2 FuG202 Lichtenstein BC 9./NJG 3 Lüneburg 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## Denniss (Mar 20, 2015)

Flugzeugbestand und Bewegungsmeldungen, III./NJG3
Does not list F-2, just F-4 (which would be the correct F-series night fighter designation)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 1, 2015)

S9+FN 5./SKG 210 in Scheikowa 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Denniss (Apr 1, 2015)

Seems they kept the nose art from their previous incarnations as II./ZG1 and III./ZG/76.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 11, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 11, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 13, 2015)

Me110E II./ZG76


----------



## Wurger (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 15, 2015)

Me110G-2 1./ZG 1 engine change in Ledna Summer 1943


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 15, 2015)

great pics.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2015)

Yep...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2015)

Me110F-2 S9+DH Wespe der 1./ZG 1 Ledna Summer 1943


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 22, 2015)

Me110 graveyard in russia. Notice German "Blackman"scavenging parts


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 24, 2015)

see post 36


----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2015)

Where are we going today...


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 1, 2015)

Me110 G9+EN Koln Ostheim


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 1, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> Where are we going today...



I was thinking the same thing Wayne!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 1, 2015)

to the heavens..... although the opponents would hope that literally... Or they have difficulty spotting Waldo.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 13, 2015)

don't recall that nose art before...


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (May 20, 2015)

I don't know where you get all these amazing pictures, but I'm glad you post them! Thanks.

EDIT: Never noticed an eye on any Shark Mouthed 110 before. Cool!


----------



## bobbysocks (May 20, 2015)

my guess would be ebay and the seller's stores there....


----------



## Wayne Little (May 21, 2015)

That's a great shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 25, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2015)

Colour shots are always tops!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 17, 2015)

Me110C-D, 1./ErgZGr Deblin-Irena/Ulez 22.10.42-20.1.43


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 18, 2015)

Nice...!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2015)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2015)

Me110F, 4./ZG 1 Verbandsflug Russia start 1943


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 28, 2015)

7./ZG 26 Helmut Neitzke Trapani spring 1942


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 29, 2015)

Nice shot!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 30, 2015)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2015)

Me110G-2 3U+. 7./ZG 26 in Wunstorf February 1944


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2015)

Me110F-2 G-2 3U+.R der 7./ZG 26 in Trapani 1943


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 16, 2015)

Notice bomb cart.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 17, 2015)

it's just a small cart.....


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 18, 2015)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2015)

IRAK Sonderkommando Junck

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 16, 2015)

Nice! Iraq markings! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2015)

Saint Omer 1940


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Sep 26, 2015)

Is that an early '110 on the left ? Notice the more 'rounded' rear fuselage, and what appears to be a more bulbous nose, similar to the prototypes and very early models.
If it is, and given the date and location - St.Omer, 1940 - perhaps it was a unit 'hack', or training aircraft ?


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 27, 2015)

nice shot.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2015)

Erfurt - Bindersleben Thüringen


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 26, 2015)

8)


Wheels


----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 26, 2015)

Great pic of Iraqi Me110s, Snautzer! That has to be one of the best pics I've ever seen of these rare birds. It's certainly a new pic to me. Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2015)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Nov 15, 2015)

Great pic. Perhaps in the Ijslmeer ?


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 16, 2015)

Interesting shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2015)

Notice the blanket over the cross, The cross would stand out from the sky


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 27, 2015)

Just LOOK how the panel lines and rivets stand out on that all black nightfighter. Who can argue against them on models?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2015)

Nice shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 28, 2015)

Nice pics!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2015)

Me110E Stab II./NJG 3 Hptm Günther Radusch Schleswig 1942


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## stona (Dec 9, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Just LOOK how the panel lines and rivets stand out on that all black nightfighter. Who can argue against them on models?



They mostly are not rivets but the fasteners on removable panels. 

The panel lines are also the edges of removable panels, parts or cowlings.

The black paint used at that time was not a permanent lacquer and removing panels and turning fasteners or screws would certainly quickly remove it. Add a flash for the photograph and we can see the result.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks! Point still stands...at least partially.


----------



## stona (Dec 9, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Thanks! Point still stands...at least partially.



Absolutely, it does. If you are modelling an all black night fighter like that, then, certainly, those fasteners etc would show that wear. It is emphasised by the flash photography, but it's there. Bearing in mind the relative fragility of that paint, technically designated 'semi-permanent', it's surprising how little wear shows on the rest of the aircraft. I suspect that it has not long been applied and that the wear shown occurred quite quickly!

The emblem on that Bf 110 (I'd say a C series off the top of my head but am open to correction) is the 'Englandblitz' designed by Victor Molders for 1./ZG 1 which he took with him to the 'Nachjagd' in mid 1940. You will see it on all sorts of night fighters. A permanent black camouflage lacquer wasn't introduced until 1943.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks Steve. Good info!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2015)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## stona (Jan 6, 2016)

Nice shot. It shows that under fuselage auxiliary oil tank well, not many photographs do!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Airframes (Jan 6, 2016)

Was just thinking the same - nice one.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2016)

Nice shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2016)

Bent prop too, hit something or got hit?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 31, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 31, 2016)

I think a G2 variant, Look at the spinners. notice the closed gun ports on the nose and the camera opening.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 31, 2016)

Notice absence of the 57mm armoured glass that was introduced in the F series and retro fitted to older series


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## stona (Jan 31, 2016)

Snautzer01 said:


> I think a G2 variant, Look at the spinners. notice the closed gun ports on the nose and the camera opening.



Which one?

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 31, 2016)

Steve, post #132


----------



## stona (Jan 31, 2016)

I think that is a F-4 with a Lichtenstein FuG 202 B/C radar fitted.

I've done a little digging and changed this to an F-4. Mankau and Petrick note that the barrels of the MG 151/20 cannons, standard for this type, were covered in some propaganda photographs. I've checked some dates and I wouldn't expect such an early radar on a G series aircraft either.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2016)

Kaltstart on Braunschweig airfield


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 19, 2016)

Me110G-4 NJG4 Reims France Summer 1945


----------



## Airframes (Feb 19, 2016)

Great pics !
First shot in post #146 looks like they're filling the oxygen tanks.


----------



## stona (Feb 19, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Great pics !
> First shot in post #146 looks like they're filling the oxygen tanks.



I think that's the 24v electrical connection we're seeing there. The little power supply cart is not one I'm familiar with though.The oxygen filler would have been higher up and slightly further back, roughly in line with the centre of the panel visible behind and below the electrical connection. To reach the input for the oxygen system a little hatch needed to be opened, and I don't see that.The flip cover for the 24v supply was much smaller.
I can't see the oxygen filler hatch in the image and can't remember off the top of my head if it was moved on some later variants (I don't think so, it's there on the G at Hendon).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Airframes (Feb 19, 2016)

You're quite right Steve.
The 'power cart' is a different design to what I'd expect to see, which made me think it was an oxygen cart. But then, there aren't any oxy bottles on show, and the 'hose' is a bit 'thin' too !


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2016)

Over ships in Napels, Italy. Notice long range tanks


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 17, 2016)

Stuttgart Echterdingen NJG102/6 1944


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 18, 2016)

Cool.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 25, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 25, 2016)

Post #144 is Interesting in that the camo on the port wing looks far more wavy than is commonly associated with Luftwaffe splinter patterns.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 26, 2016)

buffnut453 said:


> Post #144 is Interesting in that the camo on the port wing looks far more wavy than is commonly associated with Luftwaffe splinter patterns.


I've come across some examples where the "splinter" pattern had soft curves instead of the sharp angular pattern...it may have been a hasty job in the field in preparation for an operation or who knows, really.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 24, 2016)

All black nightfighter


----------



## Wurger (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2016)

near Munchen May 1945


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 11, 2016)

cool shot


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 24, 2016)

Bf-110 v-1


----------



## Airframes (Nov 24, 2016)

Nice ones. The last shot in Post # 181 is going to be the subject for one of my model builds for my BoB Hardest Days collection.
This particular aircraft was a Bf110D, from 1/ZG26, Wk.Nr. 3155, code M8 + CH (White C), and was shot down on 15th August, force landing at Streatlam, near Barnard Castle, after escorting the ill-fated raid on north east England by He111s of KG26, both units flying from Norway.
Thanks for posting this larger image, as the one I have, of the same print, is quite small.

EDIT: - Just checked my files, and this is _not _M8 + CH. 
The photo is at a similar angle of the pic of my subject aircraft, and is one I have on file, and is from the same unit, at the same period.
The larger image is still very useful though, as it shows the camouflage demarcation on the wing tanks to advantage.


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2016)

Good stuff!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## stona (Jan 15, 2017)

Hard to see the emblem in the last picture. Is it the 'diving eagle with lightning bolt' pf I./NJG 100 ?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 15, 2017)

Looks very like it Steve.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2017)

Better view


----------



## stona (Jan 16, 2017)

Definitely I./NJG 100.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 19, 2017)

Me110D with Dackelbauch 1./NJG1 Winter 40/41


----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2017)

Me110 D/E, 9./ZG 26 with 900 liter tanks Nordafrika


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2017)

ZG26 Bomber Comiso

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2017)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2017)

Bf110G-4 of Wilhem Johnen from 5./NJG 5, Switzerland, April 1944 C9+EN


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 14, 2017)

Nice shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 11, 2017)

Cool.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2019)

Foto WK II Luftwaffe deutsches zweimotoriges Bombenflugzeug bei Beladung | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2019)

Foto 2. Weltkrieg Flugzeug, Zerstörer. Propeller demontiert. | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2019)

Foto luftwaffe wespengeschwader sg210 zg1 abgeschossen | eBay
foto Luftwaffe nachtjäger me110 tarnung | eBay
luftwaffe Jagdflieger stade 1944 nachtjagdgeschwader 3 bilanz me110 zorner | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2019)

FOTO 2 WK FLUGZEUG DEUTSCH Z. G. WARTUNG !!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2019)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2019)

Found by Roger Gaemperle at torch Captured German planes, not from eBay - Page 9 - Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum
form this site US-Armee in Lippstadt 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2019)

Nice shot!


----------



## Zipper730 (Feb 27, 2019)

What are all those lines for?


----------



## tyrodtom (Feb 27, 2019)

If you're asking about the last picture, that's a camouflage net over the top of the revetment.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 12, 2019)

2.WK Foto Flugzeug Me 110 ZG 76 Italien 1943 Top !!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2019)

Orig. RIESEN Foto Pilot ZG76 Messerschmitt Bf 110 Flugplatz SOVET Belgien 1940 | eBay

Gruppenkommandeur Walter Grabmann der II. Gruppe des Zerstörergeschwader 76 ("Haifischgruppe") bei Messerschmitt Bf 110 Flugzeug, kurz nach seinem Rückkehr aus Gefangenschaft (POW am 18. Mai 1940) am Flugplatz Sovet, bei Dinant und Ciney, Belgien, 1940

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2019)

A912 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug plane Me110 ZG TOP Emblem Wappen | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2019)

A911 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug plane Me110 ZG TOP Kennung ! | eBay

same plane as above notice emblem

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 31, 2019)

2 orig. Top Fotos Nachtjäger Me 110 + NJG 6 + Tarnung + Camo + Motorenwartung | eBay

Notice cammo on prop


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 31, 2019)

I'm also thinking about ladder safety.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 3, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2019)

WWII US GI Photo - US Captured German Me 110 Night Fighter Altenburg Germany | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2019)

do you ever sleep Wurger ??


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2019)

Yes I do but rarely and reluctantly.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 11, 2019)

2. Welttkrieg Wehrmacht Soldaten Luftwaffe in Farbe Moderne Postkarte AK | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 2, 2019)

Foto : Me 110 Zerstörer-Flugzeug in Stellung am Kanal in Frankreich im 2.WK | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 2, 2019)

FOTO 2 WK FLUGZEUG ZG WESPEN FRONT !!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 2, 2019)

FOTO 2 WK FLUGZEUG WESPEN ZG !!! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2019)

Foto Flugzeug Messerschmitt Me 110 Piloten auf Kreta Iraklion Juni 1941 Greece | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 16, 2019)

Stirn der Me110. Orig-Pressephoto, von 1943 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 16, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 10, 2019)

207# Flugzeug Me-110, Lehrgeschwader 2 mit Wappen, Tankwagen ,Grimbergen ? | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 10, 2019)

203# Flugzeug Me-110, Lehrgeschwader 2 mit Wappen, Humbeek - Grimbergen Belgien | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 20, 2019)

Org. Photo: US Troops Find Abandoned Luftwaffe Me-110 Night Fighter in Woods!!! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2019)

Foto, Luftwaffe, 5.ZG 26, Bf 110, Einsatz in Wilna, Vilnius, Litauen, a | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2019)

Foto, Luftwaffe, 5.ZG 26, Bf 110, Einsatz in Wilna, Vilnius, Litauen, c | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2019)

1 oginal foto flugzeug me 101 nachtjäger | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2019)

Foto Flugzeug Flieger Staffelabzeichen Tarn . | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2019)

40er Jahre - Foto - Flugzeug - 2 WK - 8,7 x 6 cm | eBay

4./FNAGr14

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 28, 2019)

From Waffen Revue 13, 1974

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 30, 2019)

Nachtstart. Orig-Pressephoto, um 1940 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2019)

Foto. WK.II - Flugzeug Bf-110 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 14, 2019)

Luftwaffe. Manchmal aus der Reihe tanzend! - Pagina 60 
Hieronder nog een mooie foto hoe het in de neus van een Me-110 was ingebouw me-110 gun nose.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 14, 2019)

Interesting and nicely detailed shot, especially showing the gun camera 'pod'.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Aug 14, 2019)

Cool shot


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 20, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## johnbr (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 12, 2019)

Flugzeug Bf110 E, Me110 E, Zerstörergeschwader 1"Wespe' mit Wappen.EK extrem rar | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2019)

++ ++ orig Dia Farbdia Agfacolor Front Flieger flugzeug Me 110 Wespe Wappen ++ | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2019)

Foto 2 WK , Negativ, DIA, Flugzeug ME 110, G 4 R 6, Nachtjäger, Antenne, Super | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2019)

Org. Foto Bf 110 ZG 1 S9 + GP mit Splitterbomben Rußland Wintertarn | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 9, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Org. Photo: US Troops Find Abandoned Luftwaffe Me-110 Night Fighter in Woods!!! | eBay
> 
> View attachment 542419



ORIGINAL PHOTO OF A CAPTURED RADAR EQUIPED GERMAN NIGHT FIGHTER ALONG THE AUTOBA | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 13, 2019)

Org. Photo: Abandoned Luftwaffe Me-110 Night Fighter Plane Sitting in Field!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2019)

V335 Morlaix NJG Nachtjagdgeschwader Me 110 Lichtenstein-Radar Hirschgeweih TOP | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2019)

V334 Morlaix NJG Nachtjagdgeschwader Me 110 Lichtenstein-Radar Hirschgeweih TOP | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 23, 2019)

Foto.WK.II - lot x 7- Flugzeug Messerschmitt Bf110- Splitterbomben SD 1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2019)

Luftwaffe Messerschmitt Me Bf 110 Fighter Germany 1945 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2019)

Foto Messerschmitt Bf 110 Flugzeug der Luftwaffe im Landeanflug nach Feindflug ! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2019)

Foto Mechaniker bei der MG Bordwaffen Wartung am Messerschmitt Bf 110 Flugzeug | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 17, 2019)

Orig 1945 WW2 photo negative captured German Luftwaffe Bf 110 G9+BT Wnr 180535 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 25, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 7, 2020)

Foto Flugzeug Luftwaffe Messerschmitt Bf Me110 Radar Tarnanstrich Flugplatz . | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2020)

Good shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 22, 2020)

Orig. Foto Messerschmitt Bf 110 Flugzeug mit Wappen ZG1 in Frankreich 1940 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Jan 22, 2020)

Nice


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2020)

Original 1944 WW2 photo negative captured German Luftwaffe Messerschmitt Bf 110 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 7, 2020)

*
*


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2020)

Original WW2 Photo - Me109 110 - Wreck/abandoned | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2020)

WW2 Photo German Airplanes abandoned Fritzlar Germany 5/10/45 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2020)

2 WK Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Nachtsichtflugzeug | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 7, 2020)

2 x Fotos Notlandung Me 110 I/ZG 2 Berck Sur Mer Frankreich Kanal 2. Wk Flugzeug | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 23, 2020)

Foto - 2 : Me 110 Militär-Flugzeug mit Pilot auf Flugplatz Schleißheim im 2.WK | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 23, 2020)

Foto - 1 : Me 110 Militär-Flugzeug mit Pilot auf Flugplatz Schleißheim im 2.WK | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 23, 2020)

Foto - 1 : Me 110 Militär-Flugzeug Beritschaft auf Flugplatz Schleißheim im 2.WK | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 23, 2020)

Foto: Me 110 Militär-Flugzeug mit Tarnanstrich und 4U+2 in Brest ? im 2.WK | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 23, 2020)

Good ones.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 25, 2020)

R698 Foto Wehrmacht Russland Flugplatz Me110 Winter Front TOP ! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 25, 2020)

Note the huge cross.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2020)

*WWII photo- Captured German MESSERSCHMITT Bf 110 Fighter plane w/ RAF MARKINGS* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2020)

1 orginal foto flugzeug mit wapen | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2020)

1 orginal foto flugzeug tarn farbe | eBay


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2020)

Nice shots.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 12, 2020)

Agreed.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 16, 2020)

Panzerjäger-Henschel Hs 129 ?? -Originales Negativ mit Fotoabzug hiervon (Pos 99 | eBay

Notice magazine s on the ground and the bombs

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 16, 2020)

2 Wk. Flugzeugfoto 1943 Typ ? | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 19, 2020)

Wandelexcursie Hoge Veluwe en Tweede Wereldoorlog — Park Hoge Veluwe

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 21, 2020)

Luftwaffe Heinkel ? x 2 Orig Photos. | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 110 G-4 3./NJG 6 Großsachsenheim September 1944 ### | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 110 G-4 3./NJG 6 Großsachsenheim September 1944 ## | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 110 G-4 3./NJG 6 Großsachsenheim September 1944 # | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 110 G-4 3./NJG 6 Großsachsenheim September 1944 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 24, 2020)

Nice ones.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 25, 2020)

Foto : Me 110 Zerstörer vom Wespengeschwader auf Flugplatz Chartres im 2.WK | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 25, 2020)

Foto: Me 110 Zerstörer vom Wespengeschwader auf Flugplatz Laval-Entrammes 2.WK | eBay

ZG 1

*DaZeng* Laval (FR) (a.k.a. Entrammes) (48 01 50 N – 00 44 26 W) General: landing ground in NW France 70 km W of Le Mans and airfieldlocated 5 km SSE of Laval between the Mayenne River and the main south-bound road. History: taken over by the Germans in Jun 40 and used by twin-engine fighters until Oct 40 when it became inactive and was subsequently obstructed on a temporary basis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2020)

RPPC MESSERSCHMITT 110 GERMAN WWII FIGHTER BOMBER POSTCARD VULTEE AIRCRAFT | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2020)

Flugzeug Me Bf 110 Haifischmaul Flugplatz Stolp Reitz Pommern | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2020)

Deutsches Flugzeug Me Bf 110 Staffelzeichen Flugplatz Stolp Reitz Pommern | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 2, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 110 G-4 3./NJG 6 Großsachsenheim September 1944 < | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 2, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 110 G-4 3./NJG 6 Großsachsenheim September 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2020)

FOTO - Zerstörergeschw.26 - SMOLENSK - FLUGZEUG - Me 110 - STAFFELWAPPEN "3U-DP" | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 14, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 110 G-4 der 7./NJG 3 Lüneburg 1943 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 25, 2020)

Filmarchiv | Agentur Karl Höffkes

Motion picture

More info and source ZG26 - Bf110C film Summer 1940 - Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2020)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Flugzeug, Bf 110 des 1.ZG 26, Fliegerhorst Crailsheim, a 21088 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2020)

Nice shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 110 G-4 der 10./NJG 3 April 1944 Westerland/Sylt | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 110 G-4 "R4+BL" der 3./NJG 2 Greifswald Frühjahr 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2020)

1 orginal foto Motorrad mit Beiwagen mit wapen 2 | eBay

Notice NJG emblem


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 110 C der 1,/ZG 2 in Garz/Usedom April 1940 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 12, 2020)

Foto, R.A.D-Abt. K6/121 FRA 1944: Schnappschuss mit Junkers Ju 88 (MB)21176 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 12, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 110 G-4 FuG 212 unbekannte Einheit Frankreich 1943 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 12, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 110 F-4/G-4 III./NJG 5 Königsberg-Neumark Sommer 1943 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 12, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 110 G-4 "C9+AS" der 8./NJG 5 im Juli / August 1943 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2020)

Original 8x10 Photo 9th ARMORED DIVISION MACHINE GUN Combat German Airfield 200 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 110 B der 4./ZS 2 Wunstorf im Mai 1942 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 16, 2020)

Nice.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 16, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 110 E der I./ZG 1 Wappen Frühjahr/Sommer 1942 Rußland | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2020)

https://www.catawiki.com/l/40576723

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 110 G-2 der II./ZG Motorwechsel in Wels Frühjahr 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 110 G der II./ZG 1 Bruch in Wels Winter 1943/44 | eBay

Notice werfer tubes


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 26, 2020)

Good shots.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2020)

Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 109 FW 190 Jagdflieger Bruch | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2020)

Frihedsmuseets fotoarkiv - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 9, 2020)

Cool shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 12, 2020)

Messerscmitt Me 110 Wreckage Derna Libya Large IWM Photo, BZ792 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2020)

What is than man doing and what is that machine called??

Peilgerat?

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 110 C/D der 7./NJG 4 Frühjahr 1943 in Jouvincourt >>> | eBay


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 29, 2020)

No idea. Not sure that Peilgerat was mounted on early 110's. Maybe the DF loop?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 29, 2020)

Isn't that Nintendo?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 3, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 110 C-2 WNr.3116 "3M+MH" 1./ZG 2 Neufchateau Juni 40 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 23, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 110 C/D "3C+AS" 8./NJG 4 Juvincourt Frühjahr 1943 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 23, 2020)

Interesting camo.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 24, 2020)

Color Farb Dia Nachtjäger Geschwaderabzeichen Flugzeug Wartung 1942 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 24, 2020)

Color Farb Dia Nachtjäger Flugzeug Me 110 NJG bei Wartung im Hangar 1942 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 24, 2020)

Color Farb Dia Nachtjäger Flugzeug Me 110 auf Schießstand bein Einschießen | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 24, 2020)

Color Farb Dia Nachtjäger Flugzeug Me 110 Flugzeug Wartung vor Feindflug | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 24, 2020)

Color Farb Dia Nachtjäger Geschwaderabzeichen Flugzeug Me 110 Flugbereitschaft | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 24, 2020)

Color Farb Dia Nachtjäger Geschwaderabzeichen Flugzeug Me 110 Rollfeld 1942 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 24, 2020)

Color Farb Dia Nachtjäger Geschwaderabzeichen Piloten bei Flugzeug Wartung 1942 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2020)

A first!! A me110 with a star

WW2 US Soldiers Captured German Plane Nazi Symbol 2 Photographs N. Africa 1942 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## cammerjeff (Nov 25, 2020)

Nice find!


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 25, 2020)

That's one for 

 fubar57

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 25, 2020)

....and saved


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2020)

F002231 Luftwaffe Messerschmitt Bf 110 G4 Nachtjager Kriegsbeute. Captured plane | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 8, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG MESSERSCHMITT BF110 FRANZÖSISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 3, 2021)

RÖHR Fotokarte - "Zerstörer Me110 über Nordafrika" (Flugzeug Kennung 3U+MR) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 7, 2021)

RARE Original WWII Photo 305th BG B-17's and German Messerschmitt 110C-4 AX-772 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## fubar57 (Jan 7, 2021)

Hmmm.....


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 9, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 110 E "G9+GP der 6./NJG 1 Bruch St. Trond 31.5.1942 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 11, 2021)

(n44) DAK Afrika Derna Flugzeug Plan Me110 Messerschmidt Me 110 Camo Tarn | eBay

Whats under the belly? gun pack?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 11, 2021)

Yes. Likely the mount for single 30mm MG 101 cannon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 11, 2021)

From the Revi book, "Messerschmitt Bf 110 Vol. 1 - C, D, E variants"

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 11, 2021)

That be the one.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2021)

Orig.Foto LW Flugzeug ME 110 m.Ersatztanks Staffelzeichen Feldflugplatz Sizilien | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 21, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 110 G-4 der 12./NJG 4 ab 1.8.43 3./NJG 6 Zieldarstel | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 21, 2021)

Dornier?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 21, 2021)

The target plane is i think.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2021)

X6164 Foto Flugzeug Me110 Nachtjäger Staffelwappen Italien Rom 1943 Bf110 Me 110 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2021)

Foto 1 LW Flugzeug Zerstörer Messerschmitt Bf 110 Tarnmuster camo Kennung | eBay

Notice N on engine DB601N

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2021)

Foto 2 LW Flugzeug Zerstörer Messerschmitt Bf 110 Tarnmuster camo Kennung | eBay

Notice N on engine DB601N

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2021)

Orig. Foto Messerschmitt Bf 110 Flugzeug m. Tarn Camo am Flugplatz | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2021)

Messerschmitt Me110

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2021)

Photo ancienne d´un soldat allemand - Base aérienne allemande - Avion à identifier WW2 Div German soldier Elite Truppen " | For sale on Delcampe"

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 8, 2021)

MESSERSCHMITT ME110 - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2021)

*PHOTO* Captured German Aircraft - Stuka & Others - Excellent! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2021)

*PHOTO* Captured German Luftwaffe Aircraft in RAF Colors - Excellent! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 29, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 11, 2021)

original Foto Flugzeug Nachtjagd mit Antenne im Hangar | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 12, 2021)

18x Foto Flugzeug-Mechaniker Holland Arnheim Arnhem Niederlande Luftwaffe K2768 | eBay

NJG nightfighters

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 18, 2021)

Foto Flugzeug bf-110 abgetarnt, Günther Bahr 1./ NJG 6 | eBay

2Z+1H 1./NJG6

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 18, 2021)

Foto NJG 1 Holland Arnheim Nachtjäger Bf 110 Flugzeug Major Falck Abschüsse TOP | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 18, 2021)

Foto NJG 1 Holland Arnheim Nachtjäger Bf 110 Flugzeug Major Falck Abschüsse TOP | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 18, 2021)

Foto NJG 1 Holland Arnheim Nachtjäger Bf 110 Flugzeug Mechaniker Wappen Emblem | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 20, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 24, 2021)

Foto NJG 1 Holland Arnheim Nachtjäger Bf 110 Flugzeug Major Falck Abschüsse TOP | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 24, 2021)

Foto NJG 1 Holland Arnheim Nachtjäger Bf 110 Flugzeug Major Falck Abschüsse TOP | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 24, 2021)

Foto NJG 1 Holland Nachtjäger Arnheim Bf 110 Radar Fug Antenne Flugzeug | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 24, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Nachtjäger Bf 110 ME 110 Flugzeug Kennung Maling NJG 1 Wappen | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 25, 2021)

Good shots.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2021)

Foto, Flugzeug Bomber, bitte ansehen, Lufwaffe | eBay

dackelbauch

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2021)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Flugzeug, Kennung, ansehen | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## fubar57 (Apr 28, 2021)

That guy looks proud of that propeller blade

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 5, 2021)

*WWII photo- US GI w/ Captured German MESSERSCHMITT Me 110 Fighter plane* -1 | eBay
*WWII photo- US GIs w/ Captured German MESSERSCHMITT Me 110 Fighter plane* -3 | eBay
*WWII photo- US GI w/ Captured German MESSERSCHMITT Me 110 Fighter plane* -2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Capt. Vick (May 5, 2021)

Cool! Never saw a CBU under a 110


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> Cool! Never saw a CBU under a 110


I am not sure it is. Look at the hinge in the middle of the container. Perhaps the bombs in the container were thrown out to make room for other important stuff. Remember it is end of the war.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2021)

2504) Foto Flugzeug Messerschmitt Me 110 Wespen Staffer . | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 7, 2021)

Foto Zerstörer Nachtjäger Bf 110 Me 110 Hirschgeweih Antenne Wappen Englandblitz | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 7, 2021)

altes Foto Luftwaffe Kampfflugzeug | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (May 7, 2021)

Good ones.


----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 17, 2021)

125891, Foto Messerschmitt Bf-110 Ausf.E Wespengeschwader, ZG 1, Zerstörer, TOP | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 17, 2021)

125892, Foto Messerschmitt Bf-110 Ausf.E Wespengeschwader, ZG 1, Zerstörer, TOP | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 28, 2021)

C30 Foto Zerstörer Me Bf 110 Staffelwappen Drache ZG 52 Luftschlacht um England | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 29, 2021)

https://rosetta.slv.vic.gov.au/delivery/DeliveryManagerServlet?dps_func=stream&dps_pid=FL15856061

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2021)

Foto: Me 110 Militär-Flugzeug 2N+D vom Wespen-Geschwader auf Front-Flugplatz | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto: Me 110 Militär-Flugzeug 2N+D vom Wespen-Geschwader auf Front-Flugplatz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





2N+D?





2


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2021)

Foto: 3 Me 110 Militär-Flugzeuge vom Wespen-Geschwader auf Front-Flugplatz 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto: 3 Me 110 Militär-Flugzeuge vom Wespen-Geschwader auf Front-Flugplatz 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





ZG76


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2021)

Foto: Me 110 Militär-Flugzeug mit + FC auf dem Kopf auf Front-Flugplatz im 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto: Me 110 Militär-Flugzeug mit + FC auf dem Kopf auf Front-Flugplatz im 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





??+FC


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2021)

F17 Foto Me 110 vom NJG 6 Nachtjäger Hirschgeweih Antenne FuG 220 Anfang 1945 | eBay


Entdecken Sie F17 Foto Me 110 vom NJG 6 Nachtjäger Hirschgeweih Antenne FuG 220 Anfang 1945 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 12, 2021)

Good one!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 15, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 15, 2021)

Foto-2: Me 110 Nachtjagd-Flugzeug mit Radar-Antennen , Flugplatz Stuttgart 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto-2: Me 110 Nachtjagd-Flugzeug mit Radar-Antennen , Flugplatz Stuttgart 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 15, 2021)

Foto-1: Me 110 Nachtjagd-Flugzeug mit Radar-Antennen , Flugplatz Stuttgart 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto-1: Me 110 Nachtjagd-Flugzeug mit Radar-Antennen , Flugplatz Stuttgart 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 15, 2021)

Foto: Me 110 Nachtjagd-Flugzeug mit Radar-Antennen auf Flugplatz Stuttgart 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto: Me 110 Nachtjagd-Flugzeug mit Radar-Antennen auf Flugplatz Stuttgart 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Flugplatz Stuttgart 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 15, 2021)

Foto: Me 110 Nachtjagd-Flugzeug mit Kennung + CB auf Flugplatz Stuttgart 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto: Me 110 Nachtjagd-Flugzeug mit Kennung + CB auf Flugplatz Stuttgart 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 15, 2021)

Foto: Me 110 Nachtjagd-Flugzeug mit Staffelabzeichen a. Flugplatz Stuttgart 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto: Me 110 Nachtjagd-Flugzeug mit Staffelabzeichen a. Flugplatz Stuttgart 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 15, 2021)

Foto: Me 110 Nachtjagd-Flugzeug mit Kennung G + auf Flugplatz Stuttgart 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto: Me 110 Nachtjagd-Flugzeug mit Kennung G + auf Flugplatz Stuttgart 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 15, 2021)

Foto: Me 110 Nachtjagd-Flugzeug mit Treffer im Panzer-Glas,Flugpl.Stuttgart 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto: Me 110 Nachtjagd-Flugzeug mit Treffer im Panzer-Glas,Flugpl.Stuttgart 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 15, 2021)

Foto: Me 110 Nachtjagd-Flugzeug mit Kennung + E auf Flugplatz Stuttgart 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto: Me 110 Nachtjagd-Flugzeug mit Kennung + E auf Flugplatz Stuttgart 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 15, 2021)

Foto: Me 110 Nachtjagd-Flugzeug mit Panzer-Glas auf Flugplatz Stuttgart 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto: Me 110 Nachtjagd-Flugzeug mit Panzer-Glas auf Flugplatz Stuttgart 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 15, 2021)

Foto: abgestürztes Me 110 Nachtjagd-Flugzeug mit Gasflaschen bei Stuttgart 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto: abgestürztes Me 110 Nachtjagd-Flugzeug mit Gasflaschen bei Stuttgart 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 15, 2021)

Foto: Me 110 Nachtjagd-Flugzeug mit Werk. Nr. 4284 auf Flugplatz Stuttgart 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto: Me 110 Nachtjagd-Flugzeug mit Werk. Nr. 4284 auf Flugplatz Stuttgart 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 15, 2021)

Foto: Me 110 Nachtjagd-Flugzeug im Sommer auf dem Flugplatz Stuttgart 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto: Me 110 Nachtjagd-Flugzeug im Sommer auf dem Flugplatz Stuttgart 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 15, 2021)

Foto: Me 110 Militär-Flugzeug mit VJ+OB neben INTAWA-Tankwagen an der Front 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto: Me 110 Militär-Flugzeug mit VJ+OB neben INTAWA-Tankwagen an der Front 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Intava

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 15, 2021)

Foto - 1 :abgestürztes Me 110 Nachtjagd-Flugzeug bei Echterdingen-Stuttgart 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto - 1 :abgestürztes Me 110 Nachtjagd-Flugzeug bei Echterdingen-Stuttgart 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 15, 2021)

Great collection.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2021)

Un Messerschmitt BF 110 e un Cant 1007 bis in un campo del C.A.I. in Belgio

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 22, 2021)

*WWII photo-US GIs & Captured German MESSERSCHMITT Me 110 Bomber/ Fighter plane* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo-US GIs & Captured German MESSERSCHMITT Me 110 Bomber/ Fighter plane* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Captured

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 22, 2021)

*WWII photo- US GI & Captured German Bomber/ Fighter plane Tail (160128)* | eBay


It belonged to a US Army Engineer GI who served with the 1265th Engineer Combat Battalion.



www.ebay.com





Fritzlar airfield, since the derelicts include Bf110G-4/R3 W.Nr. 160128 ( G9+HT) of 9./NJG1

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 29, 2021)

X7270 Foto Russland Bergung deutschen Flugzeuges Me110 Bf110 Staffelwappen | eBay


Entdecken Sie X7270 Foto Russland Bergung deutschen Flugzeuges Me110 Bf110 Staffelwappen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de






Luftwaffe emblemen Ketley Rolfe pg49
13.(Z)/JG5

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 31, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 5, 2021)

1 fotos Flugzeug me 110 njg | eBay


Entdecken Sie 1 fotos Flugzeug me 110 njg in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





NJG

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Kaibutsu (Oct 5, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1 fotos Flugzeug me 110 njg | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie 1 fotos Flugzeug me 110 njg in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...



Too bad there were no color photos of these aircraft.
It would have been nice to see what colors they were painted.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 5, 2021)

Wonder what unit of NJG1, can't see the stammkennziechen to narrow it down


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 6, 2021)

Kaibutsu said:


> Too bad there were no color photos of these aircraft.
> It would have been nice to see what colors they were painted.


Look for books by John Vosco.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kaibutsu (Oct 7, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Look for books by John Vosco.
> 
> View attachment 643843


I will look around for this book.
Thank you!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2021)

K1015 Foto deutsches Flugzeug Me110 Bf110 Tarnfarbe Kennung ID Camouflage | eBay


Entdecken Sie K1015 Foto deutsches Flugzeug Me110 Bf110 Tarnfarbe Kennung ID Camouflage in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





DI+LG

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2021)

Selten Foto Flugzeug, Bf110C, Luftwaffe, 9-ZG76 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Selten Foto Flugzeug, Bf110C, Luftwaffe, 9-ZG76 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





9./ZG76

Reactions: Like Like:
 2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2021)

AM239 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me110 TOP Technik Motiv | eBay


Entdecken Sie AM239 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me110 TOP Technik Motiv in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2021)

2. WK Foto Wehrmacht Foto WK II Foto Eine deutsche Do 17 Bruchlandung Frankreich | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2. WK Foto Wehrmacht Foto WK II Foto Eine deutsche Do 17 Bruchlandung Frankreich in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





France

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2021)

Foto II.Weltkrieg Flugzeug Me 110 mit Kennung SI - ZG super Ansicht | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto II.Weltkrieg Flugzeug Me 110 mit Kennung SI - ZG super Ansicht in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





SI+ZG

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 9, 2021)

Period WWII Photo.. Bomber with Camouflage and Radar & Fighter | eBay


And Radar and Fighter. Period WWII Photo. 9 1/2" x 7" in. vg condition. unpublished, from a WWII soldiers collection.



www.ebay.com





8W+BO nighfighter

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## buffnut453 (Nov 9, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Period WWII Photo.. Bomber with Camouflage and Radar & Fighter | eBay
> 
> 
> And Radar and Fighter. Period WWII Photo. 9 1/2" x 7" in. vg condition. unpublished, from a WWII soldiers collection.
> ...



This colour footage of Fritzlar airfield in May 1945 may be of interest. I think the Me110 8W+BO may be visible at around 4:23 in the video with the kill markings on the tail. The Stuka behind is also shown in more detail.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## John Vasco (Nov 12, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto II.Weltkrieg Flugzeug Me 110 mit Kennung SI - ZG super Ansicht | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie Foto II.Weltkrieg Flugzeug Me 110 mit Kennung SI - ZG super Ansicht in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...


Bf 110 C-5, W. Nr. 2207, became 4N+DH of 1. (F)/22.
7th September 1940
Force-landed near Vlissingen damaged in attacks by Blue Section of No.266 Squadron (P/O W.S. Williams, P/O R.M. Trousdale, & P/O R.J.B. Roach) over the North Sea west of Walcheren 9.45 a.m. Pilot believed unhurt, BF Fw. Richard Schütze wounded. Aircraft 4N+DH 35% damaged but repairable.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2022)

Org. Photo: US Soldier w/ Luftwaffe Me-110 Night Fighter Wreck in Field!!! | eBay


Take care. Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues.



www.ebay.com





Nightfighter

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2022)

**BEST! Luftwaffe Pilot Officer w/ Holster Standing on Me-110 Fighter Plane!!!** | eBay


Take care. Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Kaibutsu (Jan 25, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> **BEST! Luftwaffe Pilot Officer w/ Holster Standing on Me-110 Fighter Plane!!!** | eBay
> 
> 
> Take care. Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues.
> ...



What is the purpose of the hose going into the cockpit?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 26, 2022)

Kaibutsu said:


> What is the purpose of the hose going into the cockpit?


Heating i think.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2022)

That would be logical.....


----------



## special ed (Jan 26, 2022)

I suspect it was to remove the smell, since he was attacked by a Spitfire

You can tell by their faces..

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 26, 2022)

Pilot went for the detailing package at the car wash.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2022)

Foto Jagdflugzeug Me 110 mit Balkenkreuz 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Jagdflugzeug Me 110 mit Balkenkreuz 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





M8+BK

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 27, 2022)

Excellent.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 1, 2022)

*WWII photo- 573rd AAA BN- US GIs & Captured German Me 110 MESSERSCHMITT plane* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- 573rd AAA BN- US GIs & Captured German Me 110 MESSERSCHMITT plane* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





573rd AAA BN- US Captured Captured beute Brunswick

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## special ed (Feb 1, 2022)

Looks like a lot of souvenir scroungers in the background.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2022)

Foto Flugzeug, Bf110D-0 Dackelbauch, Luftwaffe, ZG? | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Flugzeug, Bf110D-0 Dackelbauch, Luftwaffe, ZG? in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Bf110D-0 Dackelbauch

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 10, 2022)

M8+FH

Edit: better scan














Foto - Luftwaffe Deutsches Flugzeug Bomber ? - 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto - Luftwaffe Deutsches Flugzeug Bomber ? - 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 10, 2022)

Foto LW Soldat Flugzeug Plane ME-110 Wappen Mailing Zerstörergeschwader TOP #137 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto LW Soldat Flugzeug Plane ME-110 Wappen Mailing Zerstörergeschwader TOP #137 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





1./ZG52 notice box in wich the spare tail part was transported in

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2022)

Kirkenes Jagdgeschwader 5 Eismeer 13.(Z)/ JG5 














R139 Kirkenes Jagdgeschwader 5 Eismeer 13.(Z)/ JG 5 Messerschmitt Me 110 plane | eBay


Entdecken Sie R139 Kirkenes Jagdgeschwader 5 Eismeer 13.(Z)/ JG 5 Messerschmitt Me 110 plane in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2022)

Kirkenes Jagdgeschwader 5 Eismeer 13.(Z)/ JG5















R137 Kirkenes Jagdgeschwader 5 Eismeer 13.(Z)/ JG 5 Messerschmitt Me 110 plane ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie R137 Kirkenes Jagdgeschwader 5 Eismeer 13.(Z)/ JG 5 Messerschmitt Me 110 plane ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2022)

Kirkenes Jagdgeschwader 5 Eismeer 13.(Z)/ JG5














R136 Kirkenes Jagdgeschwader 5 Eismeer 13.(Z)/ JG 5 Me 110 Wintertarn Bombe JABO | eBay


Entdecken Sie R136 Kirkenes Jagdgeschwader 5 Eismeer 13.(Z)/ JG 5 Me 110 Wintertarn Bombe JABO in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2022)

Kirkenes Jagdgeschwader 5 Eismeer 13.(Z)/ JG5 1942


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2022)

Kirkenes Jagdgeschwader 5 Eismeer 13.(Z)/ JG5 1942














R134 Jagdgeschwader 5 Eismeer 13.(Z)/ JG 5 Me 110 Wappen Emblem Dackel RATA TOP | eBay


Entdecken Sie R134 Jagdgeschwader 5 Eismeer 13.(Z)/ JG 5 Me 110 Wappen Emblem Dackel RATA TOP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2022)

PB+OM Kirkenes Jagdgeschwader 5 Eismeer 13.(Z)/ JG5


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2022)

Kirkenes Jagdgeschwader 5 Eismeer 13.(Z)/ JG5














R132 Jagdgeschwader 5 Eismeer 13.(Z)/ JG 5 Messerschmitt Me 110 Emblem Wappen !! | eBay


Entdecken Sie R132 Jagdgeschwader 5 Eismeer 13.(Z)/ JG 5 Messerschmitt Me 110 Emblem Wappen !! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2022)

SD+IO nr 12 Kirkenes Jagdgeschwader 5 Eismeer 13.(Z)/ JG5














R131 Jagdgeschwader 5 Eismeer 13.(Z)/ JG 5 Messerschmitt Me 110 Emblem Wappen !! | eBay


Entdecken Sie R131 Jagdgeschwader 5 Eismeer 13.(Z)/ JG 5 Messerschmitt Me 110 Emblem Wappen !! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2022)

Kirkenes Jagdgeschwader 5 Eismeer 13.(Z)/ JG5














R133 Jagdgeschwader 5 Eismeer 13.(Z)/ JG 5 Messerschmitt Me 110 camo Kennung TOP | eBay


Entdecken Sie R133 Jagdgeschwader 5 Eismeer 13.(Z)/ JG 5 Messerschmitt Me 110 camo Kennung TOP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2022)

PB+OM Kirkenes Jagdgeschwader 5 Eismeer 13.(Z)/ JG5


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2022)

Kirkenes Jagdgeschwader 5 Eismeer 13.(Z)/ JG5














R128 Norwegen Jagdgeschwader 5 Eismeer 13.(Z)/ JG 5 Me 110 Staffel Feindflug TOP | eBay


Entdecken Sie R128 Norwegen Jagdgeschwader 5 Eismeer 13.(Z)/ JG 5 Me 110 Staffel Feindflug TOP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## John Vasco (Feb 13, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> SD+IO nr 12 Kirkenes Jagdgeschwader 5 Eismeer 13.(Z)/ JG5
> 
> View attachment 657838
> 
> ...


Bf 110 C-1 that had been previously employed on towing duties. The emblem is that of a training school, so unless it had previously served, or subsequently served, with JG 5, that unit is questionable as parent unit at the time of the photograph.


----------



## John Vasco (Feb 13, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Kirkenes Jagdgeschwader 5 Eismeer 13.(Z)/ JG5 1942
> 
> View attachment 657835
> 
> ...


Nice front-end view of a Bf 110 F.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2022)

John Vasco said:


> Nice front-end view of a Bf 110 F.


Notice the kill cam.


----------



## John Vasco (Feb 13, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Notice the kill cam.


Where's that?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2022)

John Vasco said:


> Where's that?


donno mistoke blast pipe for a cam.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2022)

33RD PHOTO RCN 160791


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2022)

ZG1 Wespen bombrack droptanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2022)

captured by French














Frankreich französisches Foto deutsches Flugzeug bruchgelandeten ME 110 WK II | eBay


Entdecken Sie Frankreich französisches Foto deutsches Flugzeug bruchgelandeten ME 110 WK II in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## John Vasco (Feb 14, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> captured by French
> 
> View attachment 658020
> 
> ...


10th May 1940. *3./ZG26 *Messerschmitt Bf110C-2, U8+DL, (3011). Fuel tank holed in attack by Sgt. Morel of GC I/5 south of Sedan and belly-landed at Létanne, north-east of Beaumont-en-Argonne 4.40 a.m. Bordfunker (rear gunner/radio operator) Obergefreiter Heinrich Röwe killed, Pilot Feldwebel Hannes Reimann believed captured unhurt – later released.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## John Vasco (Feb 14, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> donno mistoke blast pipe for a cam.


If you mean the rectangular intake between the two central MGs, that was an air intake for the cockpit heating system.


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 14, 2022)

Question for the Bf 110 Experten, did anyone find out what those small fairings were in pairs under the wings of those Bf 110s in the images that Geo posted?


----------



## John Vasco (Feb 14, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> Question for the Bf 110 Experten, did anyone find out what those small fairings were in pairs under the wings of those Bf 110s in the images that Geo posted?


If you post a link to the post with the photo, I'll take a look and see if I can help.


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 14, 2022)

John Vasco said:


> If you post a link to the post with the photo, I'll take a look and see if I can help.



I can't find the thread. I'm gonna keep looking though...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 14, 2022)

I think it was Jim that posted it. Maybe the Aircraft Pictures section. Race you..............................

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 14, 2022)

This one? What is this? (Luftwaffe im Focus 31)

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 14, 2022)

Thread here, now I have the right guy who posted it...






What is this? (Luftwaffe im Focus 31)


Unidentified equipment under the wing of a Bf 110. While looking in this... ...I came across this. Evidently the team at L im F are having a hard time figuring out what is under the wings of this 110. Can we help them out?



ww2aircraft.net







John Vasco said:


> I'll take a look and see if I can help.



Take a look at this thread, John. I think you posted already, but I'm still wondering whether or not they have been identified.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 14, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 15, 2022)

fubar57 said:


>



My spirit animal...

Still wondering what those wee thingies are.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 17, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2022)

RR+PQ















Flugzeug Bergeeinheit Bergeanhänger mit Flugzeug Zerstörer ME 110 mit Kennung | eBay


Entdecken Sie Flugzeug Bergeeinheit Bergeanhänger mit Flugzeug Zerstörer ME 110 mit Kennung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Bf110G-4 of Wilhem Johnen from 5./NJG 5, Switzerland, April 1944 C9+EN
> 
> View attachment 366814
















Luftwaffe Foto Portrait Ritterkreuzträger Wilhelm Johnen mit orig. Signatur 1970 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Luftwaffe Foto Portrait Ritterkreuzträger Wilhelm Johnen mit orig. Signatur 1970 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 5, 2022)

O+AR ?














Orig. Foto Messerschmitt Bf 110 Flugzeug m. Kennung am Flugplatz | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Messerschmitt Bf 110 Flugzeug m. Kennung am Flugplatz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 5, 2022)

??+MK














Orig. Foto Messerschmitt Bf 110 Flugzeug m. Tarn Camo am Flugplatz | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Messerschmitt Bf 110 Flugzeug m. Tarn Camo am Flugplatz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 5, 2022)

Dackelbauch














Orig. Foto Messerschmitt Bf 110 Flugzeug am Flugplatz | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Messerschmitt Bf 110 Flugzeug am Flugplatz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## John Vasco (Mar 5, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> O+AR ?
> 
> View attachment 660239
> 
> ...


This is a Bf 110 C-1, and I believe the full fuselage code is 3U+AR, making it an aircraft of 7./ZG 26.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 6, 2022)

Foto, Wk2, Messerschmitt Bf 110 Zerstörer (N)50227 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk2, Messerschmitt Bf 110 Zerstörer (N)50227 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 6, 2022)

K502 Foto Bergung eines abgestürzten deutschen Flugzeug Me110 Bf110 Kennung ID | eBay


Entdecken Sie K502 Foto Bergung eines abgestürzten deutschen Flugzeug Me110 Bf110 Kennung ID in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 10, 2022)

A2+F?














Luftwaffe Flugzeug 2. Weltkrieg Me110D Bf110D 5./Zerstörergeschwader 2, 1940. | eBay


Entdecken Sie Luftwaffe Flugzeug 2. Weltkrieg Me110D Bf110D 5./Zerstörergeschwader 2, 1940. in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## John Vasco (Mar 10, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> A2+F?
> 
> View attachment 660854
> 
> ...


Bf 110 D, A2+FK, of 5./ZG 2.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Mar 10, 2022)

Experimental turret Turret FDL 81 Z with a remote control system FA 9 with paired machine gun MG 81Z on Bf 110 D/U1:









Source

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Mar 10, 2022)

Some great info and images of the 30mm cannon armed Bf110 C-6 here:



https://uploads-ssl.webflow.com/5be163918b24207afdc3747b/5be48281998bfa63c55b21eb_Wingleader%20Magazine%20-%20Free%20Sample.pdf


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 10, 2022)

Are/Is Wingnut Wings back in business?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2022)

wrknr 2197














Flugzeug Jagdflieger 2197 H Kennung Tarn im Wald-Feld Notlandung Gebir Norwegen | eBay


Entdecken Sie Flugzeug Jagdflieger 2197 H Kennung Tarn im Wald-Feld Notlandung Gebir Norwegen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## John Vasco (Mar 11, 2022)

GTX said:


> Some great info and images of the 30mm cannon armed Bf110 C-6 here:
> 
> 
> 
> https://uploads-ssl.webflow.com/5be163918b24207afdc3747b/5be48281998bfa63c55b21eb_Wingleader%20Magazine%20-%20Free%20Sample.pdf


I wonder who wrote that... 👍

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Mar 11, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 12, 2022)

3U+?? 9./ZG26


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 12, 2022)

SKG210














Luftwaffe Flugzeug 2. Weltkrieg Me110E Bf110E Wappen: SKG210 Russland 1941 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Luftwaffe Flugzeug 2. Weltkrieg Me110E Bf110E Wappen: SKG210 Russland 1941 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2022)

Nightfighter














Photo ancienne d'un soldat allemand - Base aérienne allemande - Avion à identifier WW2 Div German soldier Elite Truppen | For sale on Delcampe


Starting at €22.00 - Category: Other collections > Photography > Photographs > Photographs (originals) > War, Military




www.delcampe.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 18, 2022)

3U+GS














F32 Foto DAK Feldflugplatz Me 110 Messerschmitt Bf 110 Kennung 3U GS Geschwader | eBay


Entdecken Sie F32 Foto DAK Feldflugplatz Me 110 Messerschmitt Bf 110 Kennung 3U GS Geschwader in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 18, 2022)

3U+KS














F31 Foto LW DAK Feldflugplatz Me 110 Messerschmitt Bf 110 Kennung beim betanken | eBay


Entdecken Sie F31 Foto LW DAK Feldflugplatz Me 110 Messerschmitt Bf 110 Kennung beim betanken in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## John Vasco (Mar 18, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> 3U+KS
> 
> View attachment 661782
> 
> ...


This is a Bf 110 F variant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2022)

France 1940 ??+C

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## John Vasco (Mar 22, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> France 1940 ??+C
> 
> View attachment 661867


U8+CK of 2./ZG 26.

30 August 1940. Messerschmitt Bf 110 C-4, W. Nr. 3582. Nach einem Kampf mit RAF jagern über dem Kanal beschädigt zurückgekehrt. Keine Besatzungsverluste.

Following combat over the Channel with RAF fighters, returned damaged. No aircrew loss ( nor wounding).

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 24, 2022)

Nightfighter beute captured














WW2 US Army Snap Shot Photograph GI Resting On Wrecked HE-111 Bomber 4” X 5.75” | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 US Army Snap Shot Photograph GI Resting On Wrecked HE-111 Bomber 4” X 5.75” at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 24, 2022)

without engines ( must be in the Ukraine )















Luftwaffe Flugzeug 2. Weltkrieg Me110D Bf110D Dackelbauch, I. Gruppe, ZG 76 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Luftwaffe Flugzeug 2. Weltkrieg Me110D Bf110D Dackelbauch, I. Gruppe, ZG 76 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 24, 2022)

Notice periscope Bf110E-3 Auf. Gr. 33 H8+??

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 24, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> without engines ( must be in the Ukraine )
> 
> View attachment 662417
> 
> ...


...and Dackelbauch, though mount is still there.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 26, 2022)

(Enemy Aircraft) Flight RAF, the Rafwaffe september 1942
























1426 (Enemy Aircraft) Flight RAF, "the Rafwaffe" 1942 trio private photographs | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1426 (Enemy Aircraft) Flight RAF, "the Rafwaffe" 1942 trio private photographs at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2022)

Jumo 205

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 28, 2022)

Interesting stuff.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 7, 2022)

??+ZE














Altes Detail Foto deutsches Flugzeug / Tarnanstrich / Schnee - Piste / 2.WK * | eBay


Entdecken Sie Altes Detail Foto deutsches Flugzeug / Tarnanstrich / Schnee - Piste / 2.WK * in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2022)

Looking like M8+ZE


----------



## John Vasco (Apr 7, 2022)

Yep, Bf 110 E, M8+ZE of the Gruppenstab of II./ZG 76.

Normally, for II. Gruppe, the last letter would be 'C'.

WHat happened was that II./ZG 76 received a Bf 110 (from V.(Z)/LG 1, I believe) that had the last two characters in the fuselage code 'XB'. So a white band was painted over the right hand side of the 'B', changing it to an 'E'. Subsequently, the Gruppenstab of II./ZG 76 used the letter 'E' as the fourth character of their fuselage code, which is what you see here.

The 'Z' in the fuselage code would be in green, outlined with white.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 9, 2022)

Messerschmitt Me110C in Lachen-Speyerdorf 1940


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 9, 2022)

Me110C 5./ZG26 in Lachen-Speyerdorf 1939-40















122477 Messerschmitt Me110 C 5.ZG26 in Lachen-Speyerdorf 1939-40 Flugzeug plane


122477 Messerschmitt Me110 C 5.ZG26 in Lachen-Speyerdorf 1939-40 Flugzeug plane in Sammeln & Seltenes, Militaria, 1918-1945, Fotos, Briefe & Postkarten, Fotos | eBay



www.ebay.at


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## John Vasco (Apr 10, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Me110C 5./ZG26 in Lachen-Speyerdorf 1939-40
> 
> View attachment 664186
> 
> ...


Bf 110 C-2 or C-4, 3U+HN. This is almost certainly the winter of 1939/1940. Fate of this one is unknown, since the only 3U+HN damaged/lost was a Bf 110 D-2 on 7th October 1940.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 12, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2022)

A5+CA














Foto, Luftwaffe, Messerschmitt Bf 110 (N)50441 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Luftwaffe, Messerschmitt Bf 110 (N)50441 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 16, 2022)

26-06-1941 Thursday 6 french kills 6 RAF



















Altes Foto Flugzeug Me 110 / Leitwerk mit 11 Abschüssen / Kennung 12 / 2. WK * | eBay


Entdecken Sie Altes Foto Flugzeug Me 110 / Leitwerk mit 11 Abschüssen / Kennung 12 / 2. WK * in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## John Vasco (May 18, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> 26-06-1941 Thursday 6 french kills 6 RAF
> 
> View attachment 668955
> 
> ...


Das rechts Seitenleitwerk einer Me110.
26 6 41 Thorn.

The number 12 would indicate a training aircraft, and the victory bars would indicate a front-line aircraft that was later moved to a training unit once newer models reached the front line.

The Bf 110 in the distance appears to carry the fuselage code A2+CH, which would indicate that it had previously served with 4. Staffel, Zerstörergeschwader 2.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 18, 2022)

Thorn (POL) (a.k.a. Toruń) (53 01 45 N – 18 32 45 E)
General: airfield (Fliegerhorst) in NW Poland 192 km NW Warsaw, 41 km ESE of Bromberg
(Bydgoszcz) and 5.25 km WNW of Toruń. History: a Polish AF airfield and home of the 4th
Air Regiment of the Polish AF on 1 Sep 39, it was taken over and considerably expanded
and improved by the Germans. An important training and replacement center to mid-
summer 1944 when operational units began arriving from the front area to the east.
Surface and Dimensions: grass surface on sandy soil. In 1940 measured 1000 x 800
meters but by 1944 this had been extended to c. 1645 x 1370 meters (1800 x 1500 yards).
There were 2 runways of 1280 meters (1400 yards), one aligned NNE/SSW and the other
WNW/ESE. Infrastructure: had 8 hangars, workshop buildings, fuel storage and barracks
in 1940. Improvements and augmentations were made by the Germans during the war.
Dispersal: several organized dispersal areas were available.
Remarks:
24 Jan 45: city surrounded by Soviet forces and supplied by air until the defenders were
driven out on 2 Feb 45.
Operational Units: Wekusta 26 (Ost) (Jun 44 – Jan 45); III./KG 4 (Jul-Oct 44);
Transportstaffel IV. Fliegerkorps (Aug-Sep 44); Stab/FAGr. 2 (Aug 44 – Jan 45); 4.
(F)/Aufkl.Gr. 11 Sep-Nov 44); 1.(F)/Aufkl.Gr. 122 (Aug-Dec 44); detachment of Aufkl.St. 2.
(F)/Nacht (Aug 44 – Jan 45); Stab/KG 55 (Sep-Oct 44); III./JG 1 (Jan 45).
School Units: Grosse Kampffliegerschule Thorn (Nov 39 – Jan 40); Grosse
Kampffliegerschule 4 (Jan 40 – Oct 42); Artillerieflieger-u.Bordschützenkommando (Aug –
Oct 42); Stab, I., II./Kampfbeobachterschule 1 (Mar 43 – Sep 44); FFS B 21 (Feb – Jun
44).
Reserve Training & Replacement Units: IV./ZG 26 (Apr – Jul 41); Artillerieflieger und
Bordschützenkommando (Aug-Oct 42); Artilleriefliegerkdo./Erg.Nahaufkl.Gr. (Oct 42 –
1943).
Station Commands: Koflug 5/I (1941); Fl.H.Kdtr. L Thorn (1941); Fl.H.Kdtr. E(v) 272/III
(Jan 45)?
Kommandant (mainly prior to the establishment of numbered station commands – not
complete):
Oberst Heinrich Seywald (15 Nov 39 - 16 Jun 42).
Station Units (on various dates – not complete): Stab/IV. Fliegerkorps (Aug-Sep 44);
Koflug 5/I (Mar 41 – c.Aug 42); Werft-Abt. 16/I (Dec 44); Werft-Abt. 109/I (Dec 44, Jan
45); schw.Feldwerft-Abt. 3/VII (Jan 45); Werft-Kp. d.Lw. 7 (Mar, Sep 41); Werft-Kp. 25
(Mar 41); Stab/Flak-Rgt. 121 (Oct 44); elements of schw.Flak-Abt. 213 (Oct 44); elements
of gem.Flak-Abt. 296 (Jan 45); Stab/schw.Flak-Abt. 484 (Nov 44); 2., 3., 4./schw.Flak-Abt.
571 (Nov 44); Stab/schw.Flak-Abt. 633 (Jan 45); le.Flak-Abt. 767 (Jan 45);
Sperrfeuerbatterie 202 (Sep 41); Sperrfeuerbatterie 205 (Sep 41); Sperrfeuerbatterie 209
(Sep 41); Sperrfeuerbatterie 266 (Sep 41); Sperrfeuerbatterie 267 (Sep 41); le.Hei.Flak-
Bttr. 20/I (1943-45)?; le.Hei.Flak-Bttr. 22/VIII (Jan 45)?; s.Hei.Flak-Bttr. 217/III (1944-
45)?; s.Hei.Flak-Bttr. 220/III (1944-45)?; s.Hei.Flak-Bttr. 224/III (1944-45)?; s.Hei.Flak-
Bttr. 230/III (1944-45)?; Feuerleitungsstab (A) (Sep 41); Flak-Geräteausgabestelle 6/II
(Jan 45); Flak-Trsp.Bttr. 46/XII (Jan 45); 13.(Ers.)/Luftgau-Nachr.Rgt. 1 (Nov 42);
elements of Ln.-Abt. 71 (Jan 45); Trsp.Kol. d.Lw. 120/IV (Jan 45); Ldssch.Zug d.Lw. 54/I
(Jan 45); Ldssch.Zug d.Lw. 22/III (Sep 41); Ldssch.Zug d.Lw. 43/IV (Jan 45); Ldssch.Zug
d.Lw. 311/XI (Jan 45); Kampfbeobachter-Anwärter-Btl. I (Jun 43 - ? ).
[Sources: AFHRA A5263 p.1128 (30 Oct 44); BA-MA; NARA; PRO/NA; web site ww2

Luftwaffe Airfields 1935-45
Luftwaffe Airfields 1935-45
Poland
By Henry L. deZeng IV https://www.ww2.dk/Airfields - Poland.pdf


----------



## Gnomey (May 20, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2022)

NJ+ZE















 Flugzeug Me 110 mit Kennung und Tarnanstrich | eBay


Entdecken Sie Flugzeug Me 110 mit Kennung und Tarnanstrich in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 2, 2022)

Tripoli














Foto: notgel. Me 110 Kampf-Flugzeug des Afrikakorps bei Tripolis in Afrika 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto: notgel. Me 110 Kampf-Flugzeug des Afrikakorps bei Tripolis in Afrika 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## John Vasco (Jun 2, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Tripoli
> 
> View attachment 671895
> 
> ...


1./Aufklarungsgruppe 121 in the Med Theatre.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2022)

5 kills one balloon ZG26















J96 Foto Messerschmitt Me 110 Flugzeug Zerstörergeschwader 26 Bilanz Leitwerk ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie J96 Foto Messerschmitt Me 110 Flugzeug Zerstörergeschwader 26 Bilanz Leitwerk ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2022)

NJG G9 + FL














J93 Foto Luftwaffe Messerschmitt Me 110 Flugzeug Kennung G9 + FL schwarz plane | eBay


Entdecken Sie J93 Foto Luftwaffe Messerschmitt Me 110 Flugzeug Kennung G9 + FL schwarz plane in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## John Vasco (Jun 10, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> NJG G9 + FL
> 
> View attachment 672893
> 
> ...


This is a Bf 110 C displaying the early-war two-tone upper surface greens , almost certainly a machine that moved from I. Gruppe, Zerstörergeschwader 1 (2. & 3. Staffeln) when the 1. Gruppe of Nachtjagdgeschwader 1 was formed in late June 1940.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 13, 2022)

Spanner anlage



 John Vasco




















Orig. Foto 40er Nachtjäger Flugzeug ME 110 mit Abschussmarkierungen nach Unfall | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto 40er Nachtjäger Flugzeug ME 110 mit Abschussmarkierungen nach Unfall in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## John Vasco (Jun 13, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Spanner anlage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bf 110 G-2s of 10.(Nacht) Zerstörergeschwader 1. Russian Front. Nearest Bf 110 with the victory bars is believed to be that of Josef Kociok.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 16, 2022)

Lt. Blume 4U+YK wrknr 2408 06-09-1941 2.(F)123

































Foto deutsches Flugzeug Messerschmitt Bf 110 / Staffelwappen / 4U+YK / 2.WK * | eBay
Foto deutsches Flugzeug Messerschmitt Bf 110 / Staffelwappen / 4U+YK / 2.WK * | eBay
Foto deutsches Flugzeug Messerschmitt Bf Me 110 / Pilot Lt. Blume / 2. WK * | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 16, 2022)

7A+XH 30-10-1941 thursday

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## John Vasco (Jun 17, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Lt. Blume 4U+YK wrknr 2408 06-09-1941 2.(F)123
> 
> View attachment 673917
> 
> ...


This Bf 110 E-3 was later passed to another recce unit, 2.(F)/14, and carried the fuselage code of 5F+YK. However, it retained the emblem of 2.(F)/123.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 19, 2022)

1/ZG42 Bloch 152 c-1 nr 148















Foto - Flugzeug Me BF 110 mit Staffelabzeichen Soldaten zeigen Abschuss ? - 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto - Flugzeug Me BF 110 mit Staffelabzeichen Soldaten zeigen Abschuss ? - 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 19, 2022)

Fighter bomber SA+??














Foto - Flugzeug Jagdbomber Messerschmitt Bf 110 - 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto - Flugzeug Jagdbomber Messerschmitt Bf 110 - 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## John Vasco (Jun 19, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1/ZG42 Bloch 152 c-1 nr 148
> 
> View attachment 674302
> 
> ...


Right, I'll take a shot at this one! A great Battle of Britain 1940 photo.
1. See the demarcation line between the upper and lower surface camouflage? It's not standard - note how it curves downwards from the point of the bottom of the emblem. That is indicative of the camouflage line of a Bf 110 D 'Dackelbauch' (the large fairing that housed an additional large fuel tank and a small oil tank). The Dackelbauch has been removed, as it was issued to a unit that would not be involved in long distance flights, so all of the additional weight was removed. If you look closely just below the line of the camouflage demarcation, you can see the small rivet holes in the fuselage. So, this is a Bf 110 D.
2. Given that it is a 'D' variant, the unit is ZG 2, not ZG 52, since the 'D' variant was only issued to front line units on the western front at the beginning of July. The re-designation of I./ZG 52 to II./ZG 2 took place on 1st July 1940.
3. So which Staffel of ZG 2? This is a bummer! Because 4. Staffel had full white spinners, and 6. Staffel had full yellow spinners! It is a hell-and-all job trying to discern which Staffel it belongs to from this b&w photo. If only I could see the W. Nr. written on the wheel cover!
4. Groundcrew wearing white? Didn't they wear black (Schwarzmänner). Yep, the normal groundcrew wore black overalls. Those wearing white were the electricians among the groundcrew.
5. Note the Bf 110 in the background has the extended tail, ergo a 'D' variant also.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 19, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1/ZG42 Bloch 152 c-1 nr 148
> 
> View attachment 674302
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## John Vasco (Jun 20, 2022)

Given the above information provided by Capt. Vick, this photo has almost certainly been taken at Rouen-Boos airfield, which was used for a time by ZG 2 during the Battle of Britain.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2022)

Staffelabzeichen ? Ergänzungs Schlachtgruppe ?














Foto - Luftwaffe Staffelabzeichen ? Ergänzungs Schlachtgruppe ? - 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto - Luftwaffe Staffelabzeichen ? Ergänzungs Schlachtgruppe ? - 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2022)

IMHO, the emblem is applied on a Bf 109E engine cowling. So it might be a JG/Staffel or pilot's personal badge. However it seems I had seen that somewhere before.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2022)

NJG 02-05-1941 Friday S9+AC (?) 5 kills



















Foto Luftwaffe notgelandetes Flugzeug Holland Leitwerk mit Abschüssen | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe notgelandetes Flugzeug Holland Leitwerk mit Abschüssen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2022)

18-04-1941 Friday




















Foto Luftwaffe Flieger im Hangar zur Reparatur in Holland mit Staffelwappen | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe Flieger im Hangar zur Reparatur in Holland mit Staffelwappen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## John Vasco (Jul 5, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> NJG 02-05-1941 Friday S9+AC (?) 5 kills
> 
> View attachment 676232
> 
> ...


Yep, a nightfighter.
G9+AC of the Gruppenstab (Staff flight), II. Gruppe, Nachtjagdgeschwader 1.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2022)

Balkan LG2 L2+N2 











J13 Foto Luftwaffe Balkanfeldzug Messerschmitt Bf 110 C mit Staffelwappen Teufel | eBay
J12 Foto Luftwaffe Balkanfeldzug Messerschmitt Bf 110 C mit Staffelwappen Teufel | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## John Vasco (Jul 8, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Balkan LG2 L2+N2
> 
> View attachment 676815
> 
> ...


Bf 110 E, 7.(F)/LG2, L2+NR. The 'F' stands for 'Fernaufklärungs' = long range reconnaissance.

The letter 'N' in the fuselage code is white; the spinner tip is white, and the white nose harks back to the Battle of Britain period in the previous year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2022)

S9+TP














2 Fotos, 2.WK Luftwaffe BRUCHLANDUNG, Kennung JU 88, Verbandszeichen | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2 Fotos, 2.WK Luftwaffe BRUCHLANDUNG, Kennung JU 88, Verbandszeichen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## John Vasco (Jul 10, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> S9+TP
> 
> View attachment 676954
> 
> ...


Not a Ju 88.

A Bf 110 G-2 of 6./ZG 1.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2022)

njg radar captured beute














bf110 Nachtjäger me110 NJG luftwaffe photo bild me109 bf109 Ju88 Nachtjagd agfa | eBay


Entdecken Sie bf110 Nachtjäger me110 NJG luftwaffe photo bild me109 bf109 Ju88 Nachtjagd agfa in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2022)

Konotop Ukraine Feldflugplatz















Foto Konotop Ukraine Feldflugplatz Luftwaffe Messerschmitt Bf-110 camo Tarnung | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Konotop Ukraine Feldflugplatz Luftwaffe Messerschmitt Bf-110 camo Tarnung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 12, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 14, 2022)

Foto WK II Wehrmacht Soldat Flieger Luftwaffe ME 110 Flugplatz Halle S K1.88 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK II Wehrmacht Soldat Flieger Luftwaffe ME 110 Flugplatz Halle S K1.88 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## GTX (Jul 16, 2022)

Luftwaffe personnel gather around a Messerschmitt Bf 110 at Tatoi Airfield, Athens, on May 14, 1941, likely during a stop on the 36 hours-long ferry flight to Mosul via French Syria.

Source

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 18, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 19, 2022)

NJ+ZE














Flugzeug Me 110 mit Kennung und Tarnanstrich | eBay


Entdecken Sie Flugzeug Me 110 mit Kennung und Tarnanstrich in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 30, 2022)

I nice anekdote from the radio operator on BK657 is that his job was also to listen in on the wavelenght of control to fighter and when he heard something to jam it with noise. The way he talks about it gives me the impression it was often.







The place you live in and the history of aviation


live in East Kent - not far from Manston / formerly RAF Manston - home at one time to a frontline Typhoon squadron operated under a certain Mr Beaumont. Also home to the rather ill-fated Swordfish flights that attempted to disrupt the Channel Dash (erm...we don't talk about that.....). Nice...



ww2aircraft.net


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 18, 2022)

wrkn 428 ? ??+XX














Foto : Messerschmitt Me 110 Militär-Flugzeug mit seltener Kennung im 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto : Messerschmitt Me 110 Militär-Flugzeug mit seltener Kennung im 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 18, 2022)

Uffz Kreuzer














2 Fotos : im Wald abgestürztes Messerschmitt Me 110 Militär-Flugzeug im 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2 Fotos : im Wald abgestürztes Messerschmitt Me 110 Militär-Flugzeug im 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## John Vasco (Aug 18, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> wrkn 428 ? ??+XX
> 
> View attachment 682701
> 
> ...


Bf 110 D-3, identified as such by the Werk Nummer on the fin.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 19, 2022)

S9+GP crashed kill markings














Foto,Me 110,BF 110,Kennung Günther Tonne,Abschussbilanz,Tarnung,Wappen,Mailing | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto,Me 110,BF 110,Kennung Günther Tonne,Abschussbilanz,Tarnung,Wappen,Mailing in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 20, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2022)

3U+ET ZG26 in Italy Sicily.












FOTO FLUGZEUG Me110 mit Wappen und Kennung 3U+ET von ZG26 in Italien Sizilien #1 | eBay
FOTO FLUGZEUG Me110 3U+ET mit Wappen von ZG26 in Italien Sizilien #2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2022)

2F+GA Zusatztank















FOTO FLUGZEUG Me110 mit Kennung 2F+GA mit Zusatztank in Italienisch OSTAFRIKA | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO FLUGZEUG Me110 mit Kennung 2F+GA mit Zusatztank in Italienisch OSTAFRIKA in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2022)

L2+PS















Orig. Foto Messerschmitt Bf 110 Flugzeug mit LG2 Kennung am Flugplatz Bomber | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Messerschmitt Bf 110 Flugzeug mit LG2 Kennung am Flugplatz Bomber in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 22, 2022)

killboard bilanz 3U+??



















Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeuge auf dem Feldflugplatz mit Abschuss / Einsatz Markierung | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeuge auf dem Feldflugplatz mit Abschuss / Einsatz Markierung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 22, 2022)

ZG26















Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeuge auf dem Feldflugplatz mit Staffelwappen | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeuge auf dem Feldflugplatz mit Staffelwappen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 22, 2022)

ZG26 Wooden clog Holzschuh emblem














Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeuge auf dem Feldflugplatz Balkan ? Griechenland ? | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeuge auf dem Feldflugplatz Balkan ? Griechenland ? in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 22, 2022)

ZG26 Wooden clog Holzschuh emblem 3U+??















Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug über Griechenland mit Staffelwappen | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug über Griechenland mit Staffelwappen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## John Vasco (Sep 22, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> ZG26 Wooden clog Holzschuh emblem 3U+??
> 
> View attachment 688195
> 
> ...


Balkans Campaign, Spring 1941.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2022)

Haifischmaul sharkmouth mintennce

























Foto 24 - 26 ~ techn. Inspektor der Luftwaffe ~ Zerstörer Bf 110 Haifischmaul | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto 24 - 26 ~ techn. Inspektor der Luftwaffe ~ Zerstörer Bf 110 Haifischmaul in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 7, 2022)

Ok, if I get the photo story above....

Guns are aiming low......
Insert wire into shark mouth.....
Guns aim are now true

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2022)

Nightfighter Rheine airfield also jets




















LARGE ORIGINAL WW2 PRESS PHOTO GERMAN AIRFORCE ME 110 JET NIGHT FIGHTER 22x15cm | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">LARGE ORIGINAL WW2 PRESS PHOTO DESTROYED GERMAN AIRFORCE ME 110 JET NIGHT FIGHTER </p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Size 22 x 15cm.</p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Condition is good...



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2022)

Nightfighter propellors removed














LARGE WW2 ERA PHOTO MESSERSCHMITT BF110 NIGHTFIGHTERS AFTER WAR 22x16cm | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">HIGH QUALITY LARGE WW2 ERA PHOTO MESSERSCHMITT BF110 NIGHTFIGHTERS AFTER WAR</p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Age of photo unknown - most likely a 1950s-60s copy </p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0...



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2022)

M8+CM France crashed














Wk2, Foto, Westfront, schwarze Me 110 abgestürzt in Frankreich | eBay


Entdecken Sie Wk2, Foto, Westfront, schwarze Me 110 abgestürzt in Frankreich in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 12, 2022)

3U+AS














Orig. Foto Messerschmitt Bf 110 Flugzeug der 8./ZG26 Notlandung Frankreich 1940 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Messerschmitt Bf 110 Flugzeug der 8./ZG26 Notlandung Frankreich 1940 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## John Vasco (Oct 13, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> 3U+AS
> 
> View attachment 690503
> 
> ...


Bf 110 C of Oberleutnant Sophus Baagoe, Staffelkapitän of 8./ZG 26. Here he is facing the camera at St. Omer-Arques airfield on 18th August 1940 following a lunchtime mission over England when he claimed two victories. He is standing alongside his aircraft, 3U+AS, with groundcrew listening to the details of his combat mission. Sophus Baagoe was killed in action in May 1941 in the Med Theatre.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2022)

Extra oil tank Droptanks long range















Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Jagdbomber mit Tarnlackierung | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Jagdbomber mit Tarnlackierung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## John Vasco (Oct 15, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Extra oil tank Droptanks long range
> 
> View attachment 690761
> 
> ...


This is a Bf 110 R/Trop, identified as 'Tropicalised' by the enlarged oil coolers and filter over the air intake on the port wing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2022)

KD+UA














Foto Messerschmitt Me 110 Zerstörer Flugzeug der Luftwaffe im Verbandsflug ... | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Messerschmitt Me 110 Zerstörer Flugzeug der Luftwaffe im Verbandsflug ... in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2022)

GB+PQ












Foto Messerschmitt Me 110 Zerstörer Flugzeuge der Luftwaffe im Verbandsflug ... | eBay
Foto Messerschmitt Me 110 Flugzeug der Luftwaffe im Flug Kennung GB+PQ | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 17, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> GB+PO



Actually GB+P*Q*


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2022)

Crimea_River said:


> Actually GB+P*Q*


Indeed. Thanks.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2022)

Original WWII Snapshot Photo GERMAN Me110 NIGHT FIGHTER SERIAL NUMBER Munich 20 | eBay


<p>ORIGINAL WWII PHOTO - ORIGINAL TO THE TIME - NOT A COPY, SCAN, OR REPRO</p> <p>QUANTITY: 1 - See the other original WWI & WWII photos that I have listed. </p> <p>ITEM: Original WWII Snapshot Photo of CAPTURED GERMAN Me110 NIGHT FIGHTER Hidden in Woods Outside MUNICH, Germany, 1945. The...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 22, 2022)

3M+BB Granz

07-09-1940 1./ZG2 Oblt. Granz and Fw. Schutel (or Schubel) POW Losses of ZG2 in BoB - Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum














LARGE ORIGINAL WW2 MOUNTED PHOTO NEGATIVE MESSERSCHMITT bf. 110 1940 22x14cm | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for LARGE ORIGINAL WW2 MOUNTED PHOTO NEGATIVE MESSERSCHMITT bf. 110 1940 22x14cm at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## John Vasco (Oct 22, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> 3M+BB Granz
> 
> 07-09-1940 1./ZG2 Oblt. Granz and Fw. Schutel (or Schubel) POW Losses of ZG2 in BoB - Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum
> 
> ...


*Stab I./ZG2 *Messerschmitt Bf110C-4 (3246). Attacked by F/O J.R. Hardacre of No.504 Squadron and P/O H.J.S. Beazley of No.249 Squadron during escort sortie for KG53 Heinkels attacking Thameshaven. Possibly also that attacked by Sub Lt R.J. Cork of No. 242 Squadron. Tail shot off in further attack by S/L M.L.ff. Beytagh of No. 73 Squadron and crashed and exploded at Noak Hill, Billericay, 5.30 p.m. FF Oberlt Gerhard Granz _(Gruppenadjutant)_ and BF Fw Willi Schubel baled out and both captured unhurt. Aircraft 3M+BB 100% write-off.
_Major recovery undertaken by No. 2393 (Billericay) Squadron ATC in 1971. Complete Daimler-Benz DB 601 engine excavated plus propeller boss with two blades attached. Both undercarriage legs, cannon blast tubes, intact magazine of 7.92mm ammunition, two oil coolers, four compressed air bottles and several manufacturer's plates recovered. Relics held by the Essex Aviation Group and the After the Battle collection. Pilot presented with propeller boss and one blade subsequently donated by him to the Bückeburg Helicopter Museum._

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2022)

Notice S in emblem














2 Wk Foto Me 110 Nachtjagd-Flugzeug mit Staffelabzeichen a. Flugplatz Stuttgart | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2 Wk Foto Me 110 Nachtjagd-Flugzeug mit Staffelabzeichen a. Flugplatz Stuttgart in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2022)

Foto Bf 110 Aufklärer Messerschmitt Bf 110 Zusatztank Kennung Camo Flugzeug | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Bf 110 Aufklärer Messerschmitt Bf 110 Zusatztank Kennung Camo Flugzeug in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## John Vasco (Nov 4, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 693012
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bf 110 E-3 recce aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 8, 2022)

SKG210 Wespe S9+G?













Russland SKG 210 Wespe Maling Bruchlandung ME 110 Flugzeug Kennung S9+G? Tarnung | eBay
Russland SKG 210 Wespe Maling Bruchlandung ME 110 Flugzeug Kennung S9+G? Tarnung | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## John Vasco (Nov 9, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> SKG210 Wespe S9+G?
> 
> View attachment 693621
> 
> ...


Well-known photos of Bf 110 E, S9+GP, of 6./ZG 1.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 9, 2022)

Thanks John. What made it come down? And was it a total or less? . I would think 40 % or so. Guns already taken out so with i german borders i think.


----------



## John Vasco (Nov 9, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Thanks John. What made it come down? And was it a total or less? . I would think 40 % or so. Guns already taken out so with i german borders i think.


I honestly don't have the answer to this one. Both the Luftwaffe Quartermaster Returns for damaged/lost aircraft, and the Namentliche Verlustmeldungen (for personnel losses, which included aircraft details) show only 3 S9+GPs, two for June 1941, the other for June 1942.

Now, take a look at THESE photos. Yep, it's the same aircraft - that is definite simply by checking the camo on the starboard side. BUT, which photo came first? The one in the snow, meaning that the aircraft was left _in situ_ for a considerable time, or the one in 'normal' time, left _in situ_ until winter time? What is even more of a puzzle is that the canopy in the snow photo is far more intact than in the non-snow photo, which would tend to indicate that it came to earth in winter!










And here's port side view, again with the centre & forward canopy section looking in decent condition.





Grrrrr! I'll see if I can find other sources tomorrow. 15 victory bars on the fin might give an indication of who flew it, at least!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2022)

Nightfighter radar 09-06-1944 Gerhard Duzeck



















FOTO - FLUGZEUG / NACHTJÄGER - "Me 110" ??? - "Gerhard Dudeck" - Kampfgeschw.55 | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO - FLUGZEUG / NACHTJÄGER - "Me 110" ??? - "Gerhard Dudeck" - Kampfgeschw.55 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## John Vasco (Nov 11, 2022)

John Vasco said:


> I honestly don't have the answer to this one. Both the Luftwaffe Quartermaster Returns for damaged/lost aircraft, and the Namentliche Verlustmeldungen (for personnel losses, which included aircraft details) show only 3 S9+GPs, two for June 1941, the other for June 1942.
> 
> Now, take a look at THESE photos. Yep, it's the same aircraft - that is definite simply by checking the camo on the starboard side. BUT, which photo came first? The one in the snow, meaning that the aircraft was left _in situ_ for a considerable time, or the one in 'normal' time, left _in situ_ until winter time? What is even more of a puzzle is that the canopy in the snow photo is far more intact than in the non-snow photo, which would tend to indicate that it came to earth in winter!
> View attachment 693857
> ...


Possibly Günther Tonne, who flew with 6./ZG 1 and had 15 victories at the time of his death.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 13, 2022)

Staffelwappen Löwe Absturz















Foto He 110 Staffelwappen Löwe Absturz Fliegerkombi Luftwaffe 10x7 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto He 110 Staffelwappen Löwe Absturz Fliegerkombi Luftwaffe 10x7 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 13, 2022)

Luftwaffe Tannenberg Staffelwappen















3x He 110 Do 17 Luftwaffe Tannenberg Staffelwappen Camo 11x8 Aufklärungsgruppe | eBay


Entdecken Sie 3x He 110 Do 17 Luftwaffe Tannenberg Staffelwappen Camo 11x8 Aufklärungsgruppe in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 13, 2022)

Pilot in Fliegerkombi Leutnant 














Foto He 110 Staffelwappen mit Pilot in Fliegerkombi Leutnant Luftwaffe 9x6 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto He 110 Staffelwappen mit Pilot in Fliegerkombi Leutnant Luftwaffe 9x6 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## John Vasco (Nov 13, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Staffelwappen Löwe Absturz
> 
> View attachment 694247
> 
> ...


Bf 110 C-1, 2N+LL, of 3./ZG 1.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 16, 2022)

9./ZG26 Palermo April 1941



















2WK Foto 1941 Palermo deutsche Luftwaffe Messerschmitt mit selten. Staffelwappen | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2WK Foto 1941 Palermo deutsche Luftwaffe Messerschmitt mit selten. Staffelwappen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 16, 2022)

Calling 

 John Vasco
Schnellkampfgeschwader 210 SKG210














WW2 BATTLE OF BRITAIN COMBAT REPORT SEPT 1940 F/O CONSTABLE MAXWELL, ORIGINAL. | eBay


Original Combat Report September 1940, F/O Constable Maxwell ,Interesting reading. 56 Squadron RAF Middle Wallop. Parnell Factory Yate Bristol etc. Fair condition.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## John Vasco (Nov 17, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Calling
> 
> John Vasco
> Schnellkampfgeschwader 210 SKG210
> ...


Right, here's my take on that combat report. This is going to be a long post, so bear with me.

I believe it is a fake.
1. This combat report is loose. In the combat report files in the Public Record Office (now National Archive) when I viewed them, they were ALL attached to the files by a treasury tag. There is no eveidence of this ever being attached to a file.
2. The combat report identifies F/Lt. Rook. It is VERY unusual for a pilot of one squadron to identify in his combat report the name of a pilot of another squadron. In all of those that I have seen where another friendly fighter joined the combat, the best that is usually shown is the fuselage code (and a lot of the time, because of the speed of combat, the fuselage code given is not fully correct).
3. I have NEVER seen the name of the Luftwaffe unit(s) attacked on a combat report. Here it shows Erprobungsgruppe 210 and Zerstörergeschwader 26. Also, it shows the target: Parnell (sic - should be Parnall) Factory, Yate Bristol. Occasionally, a pilot will identify the Luftwaffe target, since he will have seen the bombing attack being carried out as he went in to attack. In this instance, the combat took place nowhere near Yate, Bristol, yet the combat report identifies an individual factory as the target (which was not actually hit because 504 Squadron intercepted the bombing force before it reached the target). This points, to me, a fake done in some decade after the Battle of Britain.
4. Now, here's the clincher. I obtained a photocopy of Constable-Maxwell's combat report when I was carrying out my research into Erprobungsgruppe 210 for my book on that unit. Here are the two relevant pages that I wrote about the combat involving Anthony Rook and Michael Constable-Maxwell








In what I consider to be the fake combat report, there is no mention of Constable-Maxwell returning to base because of oxygen failure. Constable-Maxwell then took off alone and came across F/Lt. Rook attacking a Bf 110, and joined in. I have quoted from Constable-Maxwell's combat report directly in my book: '...saw E/A (with one engine stopped) crash after endeavouring to force-land. No cine gun. Return fire from rear gun. None of the crew baled out...' That is verbatim from Constable-Maxwell's combat report I saw in the Public Record Office in the 1980s and obtained a photocopy of it. The fake combat report does not mention anything I have just quoted. And that combat report states that Rook 'chased the 110 out to sea'. No he didn't - the combat and crash of Bf 110, S9+DK, was well inland. And Constable-Maxwell did not withdraw through lack of ammunition. You can see in my account, quoting Alexander McKee (an excellent researcher and writer who interviewed Constable-Maxwell), that Constable-Maxwell watched for several minutes while Fritz Ebner sought a safe landing place to get his crippled Bf 110 down.

Unfortunately, fakes have been in circulation for many years...

Fake, fake, fake!

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 17, 2022)

Thank you for your detailed answer. Much appreciated. I contemplated the id-ing of the luftwaffe done later on but rejected that. To me it looks typed with the same typewriter or some computer font. The way the 1 and 0 ( slightly higher) is in my opinion the same. but one can never know so that were a pro has to look at it. Seems al least he read your book with interest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2022)

John Vasco
Might be of intrest.

4./ZG26



















Messerschmitt Me110


SKG210 Wespe S9+G? Russland SKG 210 Wespe Maling Bruchlandung ME 110 Flugzeug Kennung S9+G? Tarnung | eBay Russland SKG 210 Wespe Maling Bruchlandung ME 110 Flugzeug Kennung S9+G? Tarnung | eBay



ww2aircraft.net

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## John Vasco (Nov 26, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> John Vasco
> Might be of intrest.
> 
> 4./ZG26
> ...


Thanks for that! I saw it on the internet many years ago, and have been seeking it ever since!

Hauptmann Hubert Lüttke KIA 18 August 1940
Oberfeldwebel Kurt Saleker WOunded in action 30 September 1940
Feldwebel Friedhelm Gierga PoW 18 August 1940
Unteroffizier Heinz Jäckel KIA 18 August 1940
Oberleutnant Arthur Niebuhr KIA 27 September 1940
Leutnant Kurt Bruegmann Moved from Zerstörergeschwader 26 to Zerstörergeschwader 2 on 8 April 1942. Moved to Zerstörergeschwader 1 on 21 October 1942. Missing in action with the rank of Hauptmann with ZG 1 on 18 November 1942.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2022)

Distiction between aerial and ground is notable i think. In the same chalk board i mean. Or is it ?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2022)

M8+FH















Altes Foto deutsches Flugzeug / Kennung M8+FH / 2. WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Altes Foto deutsches Flugzeug / Kennung M8+FH / 2. WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## John Vasco (Dec 2, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> M8+FH
> 
> View attachment 696975
> 
> ...


This is a Bf 110 D, 'Dackelbauch'.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 8, 2022)

M8+DF ( m=?)














org.Foto , Flugzeug ,Luftwaffe ,WK2 | eBay


Entdecken Sie org.Foto , Flugzeug ,Luftwaffe ,WK2 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 8, 2022)

Early nightfighter black 














DEUTSCHES FOTO PORTRAIT WEHRMACHT WW2 - DEUTSCHE SOLDATEN IN FRONT FLUGZEUG | eBay


Entdecken Sie DEUTSCHES FOTO PORTRAIT WEHRMACHT WW2 - DEUTSCHE SOLDATEN IN FRONT FLUGZEUG in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## John Vasco (Dec 8, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> M8+DF ( m=?)
> 
> View attachment 697744
> 
> ...


Looks like M8+DP of 6./ZG 76 to me...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## John Vasco (Dec 8, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Early nightfighter black
> 
> View attachment 697765
> 
> ...


Bf 110 E.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2022)

Kill board bilanz
























Foto 2. WK Abschussmarkierung Flugzeug Zerstörer Wehrmacht Trophäe 1941 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto 2. WK Abschussmarkierung Flugzeug Zerstörer Wehrmacht Trophäe 1941 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2022)

Looks like 11 Brits , 3 Russians and one no name. Perhaps UFO?


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 12, 2022)

Wingman.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 12, 2022)

Nah, it's because he didn't have a colour pic of an aircraft he was shooting ..................

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 13, 2022)

Fighter bomber














Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 110 auf Flugplatz mit Bomben Granaten Pilot Soldaten | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 110 auf Flugplatz mit Bomben Granaten Pilot Soldaten in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 17, 2022)

6 Abschussbalken














1 x REPRO Flugzeug Nachtjäger ? mit 6 Abschussbalken | eBay


Entdecken Sie 1 x REPRO Flugzeug Nachtjäger ? mit 6 Abschussbalken in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 17, 2022)

wrknr 3160 ? nightfighter G9+E?














1 x REPRO Flugzeug Nachtjäger ? mit 2 Abschussbalken | eBay


Entdecken Sie 1 x REPRO Flugzeug Nachtjäger ? mit 2 Abschussbalken in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 17, 2022)

nightfighter G9+D?















1 x REPRO Flugzeug Nachtjäger Staffelabzeichen beim Start | eBay


Entdecken Sie 1 x REPRO Flugzeug Nachtjäger Staffelabzeichen beim Start in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2022)

Feld Flughafen Flugzeug Ösel 1941 Zg officers 1941 3U+CH Estland










































FOTO 2. WK ZERSTÖRER ME 110 Feld Flughafen Flugzeug Balkenkreuz Ösel 1941 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2022)

IMHO a Junkers W34 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2022)

ZG26 CALAIS Frankreich 1940 U8+BU ?



















Orig. Foto Messerschmitt Bf 110 Flugzeug Wrack ZG26 bei CALAIS Frankreich 1940 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Messerschmitt Bf 110 Flugzeug Wrack ZG26 bei CALAIS Frankreich 1940 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de






Orig. Foto Messerschmitt Bf 110 Flugzeug Wrack ZG26 bei CALAIS Frankreich 1940 | eBay
Orig. Foto Messerschmitt Bf 110 Flugzeug Wrack ZG26 bei CALAIS Frankreich 1940 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2022)

IMHO .. the code is U8+BH.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2022)

Wurger said:


> IMHO .. the code is U8+BH.


I cant see the horizontal in the H


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2022)

That's true. It was my initial thought as well. Unfortunately the bottom part of the letter "U" can't be seen too. And I doubt the part of the letter would be lover than the red line for all of the code letters used. Taking the letter thicknes , especially of the "U" seen, into consideration the bottom part should be noticed between the yellow and red lines I added. But it is not.
Therefore I incline towards the letter "H" with the horizontal bar not seen because of the light reflection. The same effect can be noticed on the cross especially at its right arm and the digit "8" right bottom portion. There is no difference between the black part and the fuselage camo. Certainly I might be wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## John Vasco (Dec 20, 2022)

Re the ZG 26 Bf 110 above, and the discussion.

I./ZG 26 never had a fourth character Staffel letter of 'U'. 'U' indicates 10th Staffel.

This is U8+BH of 1. Staffel.

Here's another couple of photos of the crash.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2022)

notice oil stain M8+??














Kampfflugzeug Messerschmitt Bf 110, Hangar 2.WW. 2.WK, Zerstörergeschwader 76 2 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Kampfflugzeug Messerschmitt Bf 110, Hangar 2.WW. 2.WK, Zerstörergeschwader 76 2 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2022)

Aufklärer Staffel Me 110 ~ Wolchow Russland 1941 / 3














12# Flugzeug Airplane Aufklärer Staffel Me 110 ~ Wolchow Russland 1941 / 3 | eBay


Entdecken Sie 12# Flugzeug Airplane Aufklärer Staffel Me 110 ~ Wolchow Russland 1941 / 3 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## John Vasco (Dec 21, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> notice oil stain M8+??
> 
> View attachment 699424
> 
> ...


This is an early 'E' variant, with the rectangular air inlet just above the wing root. As production of the 'E' continued, it was moved to the starboard side of the fuselage.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## John Vasco (Dec 21, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Aufklärer Staffel Me 110 ~ Wolchow Russland 1941 / 3
> 
> View attachment 699425
> 
> ...


This is a 'G' variant, evidenced by the sideways opening of the rear cockpit. If it is a recce, it would be a G-3 sub-variant.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2023)

Nice shots!


----------

